# My First Automatic



## RobertHill (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All,

Im new to this forum, always have been interested in vintage waches and movements. In fact have an old watchmaker friend who is teaching me how to clean movements  new hobby...

A few days ago I bought an old Anker watch, unfortunately cant find much about the brand, if some one has any info much apreciated.

I have been wearing it for a few days. The first day I thought it was not working as only the second hand was moving, then suprizingly after wearing is for a while the watch started up and keeps very acurate time.. even better than a Unitas 6325 which i also own.. Three days ago I set the time and its still within that minute..

Here is a pic and some details:

On the dial it says:

- Anker Automatic, and below on the dial: 25 rubis, shockproof

- On the back it says: Stainless steel back, waterprotected, antimagnetic, shockproof

- it has a sweep second hand and date function

Here is a pic: ((Sorry for the bad quality took the pic with my phone))

The dial is still shiny and looks like brand new.. only very few signs that its old on the dial, the case needs a good polishing.



Well, felt like sharing my new watch with u guys, this one is a keeper for me. Even tho the brand is probable worthless, I rly like it.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Robert,

Welcome to :rltb: it's a great place to be!

Sluggish to start would indicate that the watch needs a clean and re-lube, what's happened is the oils have thickened and "set" through non-use. If you want to hang on to it long term without problems, you'd be as well to have it done, but of course you need to find a real watchmaker. Our host Roy at RLT Watches (click on the RLT box above top leftish) might be able to help. or Google on "Rytetime" and contact Steve there. :yes:

HTH a bit


----------



## RobertHill (Mar 18, 2010)

mel said:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> Welcome to :rltb: it's a great place to be!
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for the welcome 

I read I have to manually wind the watch 40 times manually first time I use it to reach full power.. This I didnt do in the start so when the clock hit 10 pm it stopped cause it didnt have power to turn the date.. that happened last night. well Im hoping that is the reason I will know for sure tonight at 10 pm, hehehe... it should be at full power now. 40 winds yesterday evening plus wore it all night and day.

I live in Zagreb, Croatia. I have a watch maker but he is rly old now and his hands are shaking so he picks a certain time in the day when he is most relaxed to fix a watch. His 30+ year old acuracy-tester has been declared unfixable... LOL.. I know an Omega service close by, but I dont want to ''cheat'' on my old watchmaker..

Here is a picture of the movement, If anyone can tell me something about this movement please share your knowledge.


----------



## RobertHill (Mar 18, 2010)

Found it myself 

Forster caliber 197, still if someone have some comments about the movement I would like to hear it.


----------



## RobertHill (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, I guess I was right, yesterday the watch didnt stop, so the problem was that I didnt wind it manually first time I put it on.

Im rly interested to test its accuracy, even tho people say that forster 197 is ''low end'', its rly keeping time accurately.

Greetings !


----------

